# Specialized Händler



## helliot (26. September 2006)

Hallo!

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich in Norddeutschland, möglichst Nähe Hannover oder Oldenburg einen Specialized-Händler finde, der eventl. auch ein paar Räder (Specialized  Epic) vorrätig hat, so dass man mal eine Probefahrt machen kann?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Elliot


----------



## 1Tintin (26. September 2006)

Hallo,
 da gibt es ATB Sport in Hannover Marienstr.3

 oder in 27619 Spaden bei Bremerhaven das Radhaus!

 im Radhaus ist aber nicht oft was vorrätig, also ab zu ATB!!

  Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hihaol (27. September 2006)

Hi ho !
Wenn du Oldenburg/Oldenburg meinst, gibt es in Sachen MTB nur Buhl-Bike in der Lambertistraße. Spezalisiert auf *Specialized *!!!! Sprech mit Timo. (und bestell von 'Güllegraben-Tester' schöne Grüße)
Guter Laden, guter Service, gute Laune.

Dort treffen 'wir' uns übrigens jeden Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr für 'ne MTB Tour umzu OL.

www.buhl-bikes.de

Ciao


----------



## helliot (27. September 2006)

Hallo!

Ja, das Oldenburg in Oldenburg meinte! Vielen Dank.

Leider bin ich nur ab und zu dort, so dass es mit dem Fahrtermin leider für´s erste nichts wird! :-(

Gruß Elliot


----------



## JOGA72 (21. Januar 2012)

Ein Specialized Shop in der Nähe von Hannover mit Testrädern ist Bike-Infection.de - Barsinghausen direkt am Deister


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2012)

JOGA72 schrieb:


> Ein Specialized Shop in der Nähe von Hannover mit Testrädern ist Bike-Infection.de - Barsinghausen direkt am Deister



Was soll das denn den fast 5 Jahre alten Thread wieder auszugraben, der war doch schon tot und begraben!


----------

